# Weekly competition 2008-14



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *L2 D' L' U B' R' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 R2 D' F2 U' B U R2 U2 F' R' U2
*2. *R' U2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 F D' F' U' B2 R2 U' L' D2 F' L F' L' U L2 D B
*3. *R' B' L U' L' B' U' R' B2 R2 B' R' U2 R U R2 D R2 U2 R' D' F2 R' U' B
*4. *R U B' D R' F' D' F2 D L' B L' U2 B' U L' F' R' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' L
*5. *B D2 B2 U2 R' U2 F U R2 B U2 F' U L F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B D2 R U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F L' R2 B2 F2 L U2 F' U' R D' B R2 B' F R2 D2 R2 B F2 L' F2 R F2 U'
*2. *R B2 D' U L D' U2 R U2 F U' L' D2 F' L2 R2 D F' D' B' F2 R' F' D' R
*3. *B2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L U L R2 F L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' D U B' L D' B' F'
*4. *D' L2 R' B2 D2 U2 L R2 D' L R2 F2 D' R' B F2 D2 U' B' R' F2 R2 F2 D' L'
*5. *R2 D2 U' B2 F' L' B F L2 R2 B F2 L R D U2 L2 D U L' F L R D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' D2 u U r u f F2 L2 U L2 r' R' u2 R2 B2 L r' R2 f u' L' r' D L r' B' f2 F' R' D u' U' f u' U R2 B u' U
*2. *R' u2 U' L' r' R' B f F2 U' r' R u' U2 B D' u U' L' r D F r D' u2 U F r R' f2 L D U2 F' U f2 F' L f2 D'
*3. *r2 R2 F' D' U2 F' L r' R' D B' f F r' D u' f u2 f' U' f' r' B D u2 U' B' f F' L R2 D2 u' F2 D R' B2 f' u2 U
*4. *U' L' F2 L' R2 F' U2 L' u' L D' L2 f U' B2 f F' R2 U2 r2 R F D2 R f' F2 r' F' D U' B' U2 B L r' B2 F2 u' U2 L2
*5. *L R F u B f F' R F' D2 U' f' D' u B' R D' L2 r F2 u r' u L' r2 f' L2 R B' F R2 B' f2 F' r F2 D u2 U2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' d2 L b2 u' U2 L' l R' B' b' d B' U2 f D u' U2 b f' u' f F u U2 f' L2 b' D2 L2 u r2 u2 U r' R f2 D2 F2 L2 D' u2 R' u' f r d R2 B2 b f' F l b' R f u2 r' u r2
*2. *F r R2 D' L l B b' F' u2 F2 d' U' L' r2 R f' u' R2 D' B D r2 D l2 r2 f' D2 d' u2 U R2 B' d' U' B' U' f' d2 u' L2 r B' U2 B b' u2 R2 d2 U l B' d b2 U f' L' r2 F2 D
*3. *L2 l' r R' d2 b D l2 D' u2 B r' d2 f2 r B b' f' F' d2 u' U' F' L2 r2 R' B' R b' u r' d2 R f' u' r' d b2 D' d u U L' l2 u2 f2 R2 F' l2 B2 f2 F' D r2 B' f' r R b2 l'
*4. *L' D' d u' U2 b L' D' L u2 U2 B f' F' l2 r' F l D' R' d2 L' b l r F' l' r' U2 b' d U L R2 b2 L u' L' F L R2 D' b2 l r R B' f L' B2 l r d' u' f D d' u' U2 F'
*5. *B2 f F u' B u U' b2 F2 D f R' d r2 b' d' u2 U2 B' b f F D' d2 u2 l2 D d u' U' b D u2 l2 D' b f F2 L' b2 L r2 D2 l' D2 d' u' U2 r' U2 f l2 d' L2 l r R' B l R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B U R2 F' R2 U F2 R B' U' L' U L D2 F L2 U' R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R'
*2. *R' B R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R U' R F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 L' D L2 D' R B
*3. *U' L' F D2 F2 L U L F' D2 L B2 R D' L D2 L D' R U2 F2 U2 R2 D B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F D' F R' B2 D' U2 F L R2 U B' F R' B2 U' F L' R U R2 D2 U L2
*2. *U2 B2 R' B' F2 D L2 R U2 B' F2 D2 B2 L R2 D U' R' D2 L F' D2 U L U'
*3. *D B' L2 B F L F2 D U2 L B' D L2 F U F2 L R2 F' D U' L2 B' D' B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 r R2 u' F D' u r' u' B' f' F2 L D2 u' U r R u f' L' D2 u' B' R2 B F' u f2 u B2 D U2 B2 f u' U2 f' D' U'
*2. *F2 D' u U' F2 u2 L r R' D2 B r' B' f F L B' r' B2 f2 F D2 f2 r2 B' f' F u2 R U R2 F u2 F2 L' U' f D' R U'
*3. *B F' U2 f' F' L r2 R' B2 R2 U' L D u U2 f2 D' L r' u B u U R u2 U2 f2 D2 L' r2 R D2 L f u L' R' B f' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *l2 r u B' f' F2 u' R f' d2 u' F d' L B' L D2 f' L' R2 U r' d L2 R2 f2 F u' U2 L2 R D d' u' U' B f2 L' r U2 b' L l r' R f F' u2 b L' r' f' L l' r R' D' u2 U2 b
*2. *L2 r B' U' L2 l r' D' F2 l2 f' D l' f l' b f2 F' D' u2 B2 f' F' D r' D2 r' B2 D' d2 U2 b' r2 B2 b2 f2 F' l2 r' u f u2 l' B2 f2 l2 b2 r2 d F2 R2 f' F r2 D d u U2 B r'
*3. *d2 B D U2 B' F2 D d' U2 b' l u' f' D' B2 L r b2 F R D2 l2 R' B' D2 d u2 B2 F L2 l2 r2 u2 r u' L' D d u2 U2 F' u2 U2 l R2 b' L2 B F2 d R2 D' d B F L' l2 R' F' l'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F L2 D U2 L2 B L' R' D2 U' F' D' U2 L D2 U2 L2 R D' U B' F2 L2 F
*2. *B2 F L U2 B2 L' R' B2 F R B' D' R2 D R B2 F' R' B' F2 D L' D' B2 U'
*3. *B' F U L' R' B L' D' U B R' D2 L R2 B2 F2 D' U R2 F2 R B2 D U B
*4. *L' R2 B L' D' U' B2 L' R U2 B2 L2 B D' R' F2 L R' D L2 D2 U2 B2 D L'
*5. *B D B F R2 D F2 D' U L' R U F' R2 B' F L' D' U' B2 D' L2 R2 D U
*6. *B2 D' U2 F' L D2 R2 D U B' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R B2 D U L2 R B L2 B2 R
*7. *L R U B F' L2 R2 B' D2 L R' F2 R' U B L' U' F L R B L' D' B F'
*8. *R B2 R' U2 F2 U B U2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 F' U B F' D U2 L' R' F2 R2 D2 U
*9. *B F D' B L2 R D2 U2 F D' U2 F D2 L D' U R' F D' U F' U' B' D2 B'
*10. *L2 R' D2 U2 F L D' F' D' U2 F2 D U2 L2 U L2 R B D' U B L' B2 L2 R
*11. *B L2 B' F2 D U' F U' F R' D' B2 L' U B D2 U R2 B2 U F D2 R D2 B2
*12. *L2 D B R' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L' B D' U' B' F2 U L' B2 D U L' R2 F2
*13. *F2 D U2 L2 R D U L' R' U' L R U L R2 F D' U L' U2 F' D2 B' L' F2
*14. *D B' F D U B2 F D2 B' D2 U' B2 F' D U R B D R F' D F D2 U' B'
*15. *D F U2 R' D2 F2 L D R2 D' U2 F' L' R D' U' L2 U' L' B U2 L' R' B R'
*16. *D U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L D' U F U' B F L' B' L' B R2 F' R2 B' R' D' L2 R'
*17. *L R' F D U2 R' B F' L' R' D U' B F' L D2 U' L' R' B2 D' L2 R F D2
*18. *L' B F' D' R B2 R' B2 D' U2 L2 R' B' F' U' R2 F' D2 U B L' D2 U2 R2 U'
*19. *L R2 F' D L R' D' U' R' B D' R D U B D U2 L R' B' F2 D2 L R2 D
*20. *L2 R2 F' L' D' L2 F2 D U' B F' L2 R' F' L R' D2 U' B F U B' U' L2 U2
*21. *R D B' F' D U2 B D U' B' F L' R' U L' B' L R' B' F R B F2 L D'
*22. *L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' U' B F U2 R B L R2 D U2 L' F2 U' B2 F D2 B F'
*23. *R D2 U' L2 R' U L2 B' F2 L' R B U2 L2 R' B2 L D B2 F L2 B' D' U' F'
*24. *D B2 L D2 L2 R2 F2 R U2 B' U2 L D' B2 F R' D L U2 R2 F2 L R' F R
*25. *D2 L D B' F' D R2 U' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' U' F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 L B' F' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed
**1. *D' R B' R2 F' D2 U' B' F' L R' D' U2 R2 F R B F' L2 R F2 U R F2 D2
*2. *B F' U' F' U' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' L R2 D2 L2 R B2 U L' D B' D2 U L U'
*3. *R' F2 L D2 B2 F' D F D U R' F2 R U B' L2 F' D2 U' L U' L' R2 D2 U'
*4. *L B2 F' U2 R D U L' B L2 R2 D B2 F' D U2 L2 R D' L2 F L' F' U2 B'
*5. *D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F R D' B' F' D' B2 F L2 R' D' U' L2 R F L' R' D F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
**1. *B' L' B' F U' L2 U L F D' U2 F' R' B2 D L2 D' B R U B' F2 L R2 D'
*2. *F2 L B' F' R' B F D2 L R B2 F' D U' L2 R2 D' U L2 B2 F L D U2 R
*3. *B' D U B F' D' F2 L' R2 U R D U' L R' F2 L' R2 D' U2 L' B2 F' U F2
*4. *F2 L U2 B2 F' U' R2 D' L' R' B2 U' L' D2 U' L' U B2 L' B2 F' D' U' F2 R2
*5. *F2 D L' R U B2 F' D U2 R U' L2 R B2 D2 R2 B D R' B2 D B' U R D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' F' U2 R' B2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 L D U' R B2 F L2 B' F R2 F2 R2 B' D U' F' L2 D F2 D B2 F L R' D B L R' F' D2 B' L R' F (45 moves original)
F2 D2 R2 B L U2 F2 L F' D' U F U R D F2 (16 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay
**1. *(2x2x2) D L D2 B' L2 D' B2 U R D' R' U2 B2 L2 B U' B' U' L2 B2 D' L B' R' U2
*1. *(3x3x3) D F D B F2 R D U B2 D' U2 L D2 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 L' R B2 F' R D'
*1. *(4x4x4) F2 D u2 U L r R' D u' U' B' f2 L' u' L R2 f2 r2 B2 D' u2 U' L' B' R' D2 U R2 B F2 D2 U2 L F' D' F' D2 F' r2 u2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay
**1. *(2x2x2) L2 B U B' U' R2 F L B L' B2 U L F L2 D B U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2
*1. *(3x3x3) B2 F' D U2 R D2 R' U' B F D2 U L2 R U2 B' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L'
*1. *(4x4x4) L D r' f D' L' r u R2 D2 U' L U r R' u2 L r2 R U' f u' L u' B u' r' D2 f2 L' R2 B f F2 D' u r2 D' u' U'
*1. *(5x5x5) d B2 b2 F2 u2 B2 D L2 l2 B f' d' l2 D2 l2 D L' l r2 R2 D' F D2 u' U2 L' F l' B2 b2 F2 r f d2 B2 L l r' R' D f2 D2 L U' L' l2 B2 f F u' l2 D f d2 F d' L' d u r2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUdd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. The scrambles come from the new/future official scrambler
*1. *b4 E4 F4 f3 e2 a4 e C3 d3 F4 d e4 a d3 c4 b2 a e2 f4 e f4 D E F3 b4 e4 f4 D3 A2 D2 A F4 a2 d4 a e4 a3 c2 e f D2 f2 b4 D3 E4 d B E3 f3 a e B3 E2 e3 B3 E3 f e3 a2 b2
*2. *A4 D4 a4 d4 c2 b3 c f3 C4 a b4 f2 C2 D F f3 D2 f D3 F A f4 C3 e2 d e4 C4 B4 D3 d3 f2 C3 B2 b3 e d a e3 B4 A2 B2 A a d c F A2 D2 f4 e2 f2 e B3 C b4 c3 F b2 d3 c3
*3. *a4 e4 C3 e4 C4 D e f2 a c E4 f D4 A3 f2 e B a2 b a e4 B4 F b D b3 E c4 d3 F4 e3 B2 E F c3 F3 b4 E2 f2 C E4 c2 d3 B2 A4 c E c2 F2 e4 B4 d B4 b D3 A D d2 e3 d
*4. *E4 f3 b2 f4 D4 E3 a2 e2 a4 c f2 D3 c e2 C4 e2 C3 F2 B2 A4 D2 F4 f b4 f3 D F E3 A2 c e3 a4 d4 F3 a e4 a3 f4 C3 A3 F2 d f4 e2 B D3 f a4 d3 a3 e3 a3 f e4 f4 e a2 d2 f2 C3
*5. *a4 e2 B2 a e4 C3 D2 F2 d2 F f3 e2 f2 D4 E3 b4 e3 B2 a e3 C B2 f C4 f2 b4 e4 d4 f2 C d B2 b3 a e3 a f4 b a2 c F4 E2 a3 c3 d3 e2 C e2 d3 F4 B4 d2 f4 a2 d f3 a2 f3 C3 D
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r u L' B U R' L' B R U' R L U' L B' L' B L R
*2. *b u' R B U' R' L B L R U' R L' U' B' L' B' R' B' U
*3. *l r' b u R' B' L U' R' L' B' R B L' R' L B L' R' B'
*4. *b' u' U L' B' R L' B R' B R U R L R' L U' R' B U'
*5. *b u' B' R' L R B U' L R' B' U B L' U L U' R L' B'

*Square-1*
*1. *-3,-3 / -3,3 / 3,3 / -3,0 / 2,3 / 6,3 / -3,0 / 0,1 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,1 / 4,2 / 4,2 / 0,1 / 6,4 /
*2. *-2,-3 / 0,-1 / 6,3 / 6,5 / 0,1 / -3,0 / 6,5 / 6,2 / 4,2 / 2,5 / 6,4 / -1,4 / -2,3 / 6,2 / 0,4
*3. *6,0 / 3,-3 / 0,3 / -5,3 / 0,5 / 0,1 / -1,4 / 0,1 / -2,0 / 0,2 / -4,2 / 6,1 / 0,5 / 2,5 / 6,4 / -1,2 /
*4. */ -3,0 / 3,5 / -5,1 / 5,3 / 3,3 / -3,4 / 2,2 / 6,4 / -4,0 / -3,2 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -2,0
*5. *1,5 / 6,-3 / 3,2 / -3,4 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,4 / 2,2 / 0,4 / 3,2 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -4,3 / -4,2 / 6,0


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Henrik (Apr 2, 2008)

Henrik 

*3x3x3:* (21.24) 17.02 18.46 (16.55) 17.70 => *17.73* sec
Not good enough
*3x3BLD:* 2:19.73 2:12.63 2:38.09 => *2:12.63*
First 3 of the day. good.


----------



## FU (Apr 2, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. 16.55
2. 14.89
3. (13.83)
4. (20.00)
5. 18.09

Average = 16.51

Okay average.


*3x3x3_OH:*

1. 34.36
2. 33.17
3. (31.28)
4. (37.42)
5. 36.20

Average = 34.58

Not bad


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2008)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
2: (3.42), 3.67, 4.08, (4.17), 4.02=>3.92 good sub-4 
3: 13.16, (12.31), 12.38, (13.55), 12.39=>12.64 consistent but too many 13+


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



HAHAH XD

2x2x2 BLD: 17.82, 24.35, 23.75= 17.82. ( I suck. )


----------



## Karthik (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Erik and Derrick(Wow that rhymes!)
Don't spam!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 2, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.75 7.85 8.31 7.58 6.97 = 7.46
3x3x3: 20.74 18.88 20.70 15.81 21.86 = 20.10
4x4x4: 1:13.70 1:15.74 1:11.35 1:20.71 1:13.49 = 1:14.30
5x5x5: 2:02.17 1:55.83 1:58.92 2:25.37 2:00.02 = 2:00.37
2x2x2_bf: 20.81 DNF DNF = 20.81
2+3+4_relay: 2:02.22
2+3+4+5_relay: 3:51.30
Master Magic: 3.27 3.14 2.91 3.69 4.05 = 3.36

Good week, finally. Shame that it could be faster...


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> Hey Erik and Derrick(Wow that rhymes!)
> Don't spam!



Just reservating that spot to post my times in


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey! This my spot!

*2x2* 7.72 (3.22) (12.22) 3.72 DNF *Average:* 7.88
Both 3.xx were not lucky. DNF, cos the timer didn't start.

*2x2 BLD:* 15.31 (24.80 DNF) 18.66 *Best:* 15.31
Ok

*3x3* 17.19 (14.61) (19.22) 18.38 17.16 *Average:* 17.57
Sucked, big time. No warm up at all.

*3x3 BLD:* (1:15.09 DNF) (1:07.61 DNF) 1:31.91
Sucks. Went slow on the last to be sure.

*3x3 OH:* 49.75 46.71 (54.83) 54.00 (38.77) *Average:* 50.15
I want to get better at this. I'm practising fingertricks.

*Magic:* (9.80) 6.88 (5.30) 5.78 6.25 *Average:* 6.30
hahaha


----------



## alexc (Apr 2, 2008)

*2x2:*

*3x3:*

*4x4:*

*3x3oh:*

*2x2bld:*

*3x3bld:*

*2,3,4relay:*

*3x3multibld:* 0/2
Damn...


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 3, 2008)

2: 3.99 3.96 4.86 DNF 5.30 = 4.72 arg my hand was slipping and my cube was locking
3: 14.13 15.55 15.30 14.16 16.90 = 15.00 
4: 1:15.83 O 1:05.46 O 1:13.15 O 1:06.96 1:09.86 O = 1:09.98 
5: 2:09.05 2:01.56 2:08.77 2:21.34 2:09.86 = 2:09.23
2BLD: DNF (41.xx) 35.58 31.58 = 31.58
3BLD:
3OH: 32.30 30.28 34.15 31.59 36.19 = 32.68 good
FMC:
234Relay: 1:43.04
2345Relay: 3:36.16

Wow Dan we are so close on both 3 and 4


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 3, 2008)

Dan Cohen

3x3: 12.53 16.83 12.27 16.63 15.88 = *15.01*
decent. would've like the sub-15
4x4: 1:08.80 (O) 1:07.52(O) 1:13.47 (OP) 1:15.66 (OP) 55.69 = *1:09.93*
i guess O parity adds 12-13s and P parity another 5-7 
5x5: 1:51.88 1:52.90 1:53.41 1:53.55 5:52.97 (POP) = *1:53.28*
stupid POP... I popped while putting the last f2l pair in at 1:35...
3x3_OH: 27.05 25.61 22.21 41.09 26.83 = *26.49*
new OH cube 
Clock: 13.16 13.93 12.90 13.81 14.86 = *13.63*
Megaminx: 2:17.77 2:10.61 2:28.15 2:16.06 2:08.77 = *2:14.81*
Pyraminx: 8.90 8.68 8.71 7.50 10.83 = *8.76*
Sq-1: 1:07.59 43.88 44.03 43.31 37.36 = *43.74*


A great week. My 5x5 has improved lately and also OH.


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2008)

*5x5x5 bld*
DNF (24:19, off by 3-cycle T-centers)

wow, warming up your memo is so important. i had to think about every fourth location...

*multi bld*
19/22, 1:28h (54 min memo), (16 points)

I spent a few minutes on fixing a memo mistake, that's the reason for my bad execution time.
mistakes:
picked up one cube with the wrong orientation (scrambled centers)
2 cubes were off by a 3-cycle each (execution mistakes...)

btw. i need a larger desk!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 3, 2008)

*4x4x4* = 1:17.04
1:19.42, 1:18.07, (1:00.63), 1:13.63, (1:26.62)
The 1:00 had a mistake on edge pairing and a PLL skip  don't know what happened on the last one 

*3x3x3 Multi BLD* = 3/6, 26:55
Bleh...did a wrong corner cycle on the 2nd cube...tried to fix it, but no success...also flipped the wrong 2 edges on the 3rd one (I realised that during the last cubes, but forgot to correct it because of the corner cycle :/ )...5th one had a few pieces wrong, not sure why...I got a 5/6 the other day, so I'm getting close  (this was my 3rd attempt with 6 cubes)

*4x4x4 BLD* = 11:53.17
DNF (13:49), DNF (11:0x), 11:53.17
off by 2 centers and some edges on the 1st...tried to go fast on 2nd, but made a memo mistake :/
Tried to go fast on the 3rd too...had some problems on the first corner cycle, but managed to remember it  memo was just over 5 min...still need to work a lot on my execution


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> 4x4: 1:08.80 (O) 1:07.52(O) 1:13.47 (OP) 1:15.66 (OP) 55.69 = *1:09.93*



Haha, I only got one O parity and only one P parity for these scrambles.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 4, 2008)

3x3x3: 33.82 , [29.93] , [34.34] , 33.44 , 31.25 *=32.84*
4x4x4:


----------



## scuber123 (Apr 4, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.80 7.24 (9.30) 8.16 (6.65) => 7.73
3x3x3: 16.93 17.64 (18.08) 17.92 (16.66) => 17.50


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 4, 2008)

In accordance with my authorization and rights granted to me by the administration of speedsolving.com, in pursuit of he expansion of my personal endeavour in the field of speedcubing, and simply to reserve a spot for a competition I probably won't enter anyhow p), I hereby declaim this cyber-location as subject to the revisional jurisdiction of the esteemed Lucas Garron, for the purpose of conveying his results of participating in the 14th weekly competition of 2008 on the speedsolving.com forum.

-Lucas Garron, on Friday, the 4th day of April, 2008

Well, whaddaya know? I did BLD. 

3x33 BLD: 1:27.96+, 1:52.88, 2:38.75 = 1:27.96
Note: I don't give up. ;-)


----------



## mrCage (Apr 4, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Dan Cohen
> 
> 3x3: 12.53 16.83 12.27 16.63 15.88 = *15.01*
> decent. would've like the sub-15
> ...


 
Woohoo, extremely consistent (non-popping) 5x5x5 solves. This could have been the smallest SD 5x5x5 average i ever saw. Well done!! 

- Per


----------



## MistArts (Apr 4, 2008)

*4x4x4*: 2:53.96, 3:01.84, (2:44.14), (POP), (POP) = Is this DNF?
Comment: Toke a big break from 4x4...


----------



## 36duong (Apr 5, 2008)

2x2x2
(11.02), 13.63, (POP), 18.16, 18.50 = 16.73
In case your wondering how my cube poped, a corner cap fell off.

3x3x3
(42.57), 29.24, (28.26), 29.12, 30.90 = 30.02
Hmm... The first solve was horrible. Then the rest was good. This is my best average of 5

Magic
(1.69), 1.45, (1.40), 1.63, 1.57 = 1.55
Fairly average


----------



## Jacco (Apr 5, 2008)

*3x3* (30.38), 26.81, 22.22, (21.56), 24.80 = 24.61
Sub 25 =)
*5x5:* 3:31.15, (3:27.91), (3:42.96), 3:42.56, 3:30.83 = 3:34.84
Average


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 6, 2008)

Jason Baum

3x3x3: 10.96 (9.65) 10.36 (11.50) 10.91 = *10.74*
I just had the most ridiculous average of my life so I figured it would be a good time to try this.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 6, 2008)

tim said:


> *5x5x5 bld*
> DNF (24:19, off by 3-cycle T-centers)
> 
> wow, warming up your memo is so important. i had to think about every fourth location...
> ...



Tim........ your friggin AMAZING!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 6, 2008)

Chris Hardwick:
--------------
3x3x3: 15.22 16.05 (13.60) 15.17 (18.02) = 15.48
2x2x2_bld: 30.05 DNF 21.15
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:35.11 1:37.36
4x4x4_bld: DNF 7:00.16 DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF

I did some of these solves while racing/training with Daniel Beyer over yahoo messenger. The last 2 5x5's were both only off by 2 mis-oriented centrals. In one case I memo'd incorrectly, and in the other I simply forgot to flip them. This wasn't my week for big cubes. Training now for D.C. next month.

Chris


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 6, 2008)

3x3x3
38.61, 39.30, (41.76), 38.93, (37.84)
Average: 38.95s (nice... better than my 12 run average pb)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 6, 2008)

forgot to post my relay times.

2,3,4: 1:33.00
2,3,4,5: 3:25.56

for the 2345, 5x5 was 1:50ish, and 4x4 was 1:10. Stupid 2x2 takes almost as long as the 3x3.

--EDIT--
Decided to do BLD since I want a better official. 

3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:44.93, 1:53.00 = 1:44.93


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2008)

First the girls’ times so far:
Marie Hughey:
*Magic:* 3.55, 4.71, 3.18, 3.84, 3.40 = *3.60*
*Master Magic:* 8.02, 7.09, 8.36, 7.19, 8.28 = *7.83*

Rebecca Hughey:
*Magic:* 2.90, 2.52, 2.84, 2.46, DNF = *2.75*
Comment: Just like at Chattahoochee, Rebecca smokes me at Magic. She’s amazing.
*Master Magic:* 5.11, 7.36, 5.91, DNF, 5.80 = *6.36*

I still haven’t done multiBLD yet, but I thought I’d go ahead and post now in case I can’t get new cubes tonight or otherwise don’t find time (I gave away a few on our trip, so I need some more). So here goes everything else:

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 13.47 (+2), 10.75, 11.94, 15.55, 9.40 = *12.05*
*3x3x3:* 30.81, 33.91, 29.38, 28.88, 34.40 = *31.37*
*4x4x4:* 1:50.00 (O), 1:48.28 (P), 1:41.44, 1:47.43 (O), 1:54.66 (O) = *1:48.57*
Comment: I practice 5x5x5 but never 4x4x4, but my 4x4x4 seems to improve faster than my 5x5x5. But maybe that’s because I had so much more room for improvement. 
*5x5x5:* 3:30.28, 3:25.02, 3:34.31, 3:08.97, 3:09.19 = *3:21.50*
Comment: Back down to earth after my miraculous Chattahoochee result. But I must admit that I feel like these were bad solves, so I think I’ve generally improved.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:11.19, 1:05.61, 52.33 = *52.33*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:45.96, 3:31.11, 3:00.31 = *2:45.96*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 13:07.96 (7:11 mem), 14:00.43 (5:24 mem), 14:23.33 (8:15 mem) = *13:07.96*
Comment: Wouldn’t you know it? I get them all now. Times were still pretty bad, though. Every one had some problem – the first one had too many edge cycles (the worst I’ve ever seen), the second one I messed up the centers, but I backtracked and fixed them; the third one just took me too long to memorize.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (23:14.26, 10:30 mem), DNF (26:54.34, 13:56 mem), DNF (29:59.40, 16:15 mem) = *DNF*
Comment: Bleah. If it weren’t for the relay, I wouldn’t have gotten a single 5x5x5 BLD this week.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *7/8, 1:17:58.57* (48:32 mem)
Comment: Ugh. The second cube just had 2 corners misoriented. Apparently I memorized the wrong corner to twist for one corner. I MUST figure out a way to speed up; this was perilously close to going over the maximum time under the new rules.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.48, 1:08.69, 53.44, 1:01.86, 1:08.75 = *1:01.33*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:43.77 (+2), 3:18.68, 2:52.44, 2:37.13, 1:40.06 = *2:44.45*
Comment: Like Dene, I only practice by doing these solves each week, and like Dene, I’m amazed how much I’m improving. However, unlike Dene, I’m not improving nearly as fast.  The scrambles this week seemed a little easy, though, so I’m not sure I believe these are representative times for me. The last one was just plain lucky – the F2L practically fell together.
*2-4 Relay:* *DNF* (23:04.97, 12:22 mem)
Comment: Ugh. The 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 were right; the 2x2x2 only had 2 corners misoriented.
*2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:05:01.26, 34:10 mem)
Comment: Will I ever get this? This was so frustrating - the 2x2x2, 3x3x3, and 5x5x5 were all correct (my only successful 5x5x5 BLD solve this week), but the 4x4x4 was wrong only in that I had corner parity, and when I went to fix it, I did the T perm but then forgot to do the PLL parity algorithm afterwards to fix the edges.  So careless.
*Magic:* 2.80, 2.69, 6.13, 2.94, 3.05 = *2.93*
*Master Magic:* 4.36, 5.47, 4.94, 5.53, 5.86 = *5.31*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one (I’m working on it, though. Joey, I do want yours!)
*MegaMinx:* 3:30.50, 3:26.11, 3:11.46, 3:07.65, 3:26.21 = *3:21.26*
*Pyraminx:* 16.78, 23.91, 30.61, 14.43, 26.31 = *22.33*
*Square-1:* 1:20.36 (P), 1:55.09 (P), 2:05.66 (P), 57.75, 1:19.28 = *1:31.58*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
I think there’s a problem with this week’s scramble; I tried both the original and the optimal scrambles a bunch of times and they seem to come out different. I hope we can use the optimal scramble – it was way nicer for me. Here’s my optimal scramble solution:
R F2 R’ B2 R F2 R’ B2 R F’ D’ L’ D2 L’ D’ F L’ F’ U’ F B U B’ L’ U L U R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B
x-cross: R . F’ D’ L’ D2 L’ D’ F L’
2nd pair: F’ U’ F
3rd pair: B U B’ L’ U L
4th pair (fortunately solves all but 3 corners): U R’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B
insert at . for corners: F2 R’ B2 R F2 R’ B2 R
Lucky ending, but no luck with cancellations – if I had found something good, this could have been a really nice solve. Anyway, it’s my best ever. It took me about 55 minutes to finish this and check it; I ran out of time before I found a better insertion. I had a 42 move solution after less than 10 minutes, and then I thought to just try an extended cross, which worked well.

Just in case we had to use the original scramble, here’s my solution for that (I figured I needed the practice!) – 40 moves:
2x2x2: B’ R2 U2 R B’ R2
2x2x3: U’ L B’ U
cross + 3rd pair: B’ L’ U’ L2 U L’
4th pair: B D’ B’
OLL: R D B D’ B’ R’ B D
PLL: B D B’ U B2 D’ B U’ R’ L’ B2 R L


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 WF:* 2:43.77 (+2), 3:18.68, 2:52.44, 2:37.13, 1:40.06 = *2:44.45*
> Comment: Like Dene, I only practice by doing these solves each week, and like Dene, I’m amazed how much I’m improving. However, unlike Dene, I’m not improving nearly as fast.  The scrambles this week seemed a little easy, though, so I’m not sure I believe these are representative times for me. The last one was just plain lucky – the F2L practically fell together.



Yay! Good to see some more competition! Me and you can be first and second in the world  . However, who will be first?  . I think you'll find that the F2L will always start to come together well for you. I don't know why, but mine seem to come out sub50 every time now, its crazy!


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2008)

*3x3:* 17.74 (13.60) (17.77) 15.05 14.82 ==> Avg: 15.87
Not bad. That 17 killed the avg.
*4x4:* (1:18.22) 1:21.22 (1:24.10) 1:19.72 1:20.16 ==> Avg: 1:20.37
Man, not practicing for a couple weeks just ruins your times. I dropped almost 10 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 WF:* 2:43.77 (+2), 3:18.68, 2:52.44, 2:37.13, 1:40.06 = *2:44.45*
> ...



I think it's going to be quite a challenge to beat Anssi! But maybe second and third aren't so impossible. I can't believe that my best time this week would have been 9th in the world, and my average based on the last 3 solves (with feet always uses mean of 3, right?) would have been 2:23.21, which would be 4th in the world! But I just had one good solve, Dene - you had lots.

I still think this was a lucky week. But occasional sub-2 solves no longer look impossible, anyway.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh definitely. It just seems to have come to me, I'm sure it'll do the same for you. As for Mr. Vanhala, I hope he's been practising, because sub40 is my aim  . I'll be doing my solves in a few hours (I really need to make a start on this essay first) and we'll see how I go!


----------



## rafal (Apr 8, 2008)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3 BLD*: 57.69 1:06.75 59.06 = 57.69
Nice.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
What's wrong with these scrambles? Second one was 13:13 off by two centers.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, nice times Rafal! I hope to meet you and the rest of the polish folks again soon


----------



## rafal (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Kai! As for meeting, I was considering going to German Open, so I could do some bigcubes bld solves, but now I know that it will have to wait…


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

*5x5x5 bld*
#2 20:26.48 (7:30 memo)

YES! i made so many mistakes during execution (jumped over a few locations, messed up the parity algorithm), but i was able to fix all of them.
Finally!


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 8, 2008)

rafal said:


> Thanks Kai! As for meeting, I was considering going to German Open, so I could do some bigcubes bld solves, but now I know that it will have to wait…



Oh, that would have made the competition so awesome. Dennis, Tim, You... !?Me?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2008)

tim said:


> *5x5x5 bld*
> #2 20:26.48 (7:30 memo)
> 
> YES! i made so many mistakes during execution (jumped over a few locations, messed up the parity algorithm), but i was able to fix all of them.
> Finally!



Great, Tim! Your memo was blindingly fast! Very nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 8, 2008)

tim said:


> *5x5x5 bld*
> #2 20:26.48 (7:30 memo)
> 
> YES! i made so many mistakes during execution (jumped over a few locations, messed up the parity algorithm), but i was able to fix all of them.
> Finally!


NO! 
NO! 
NO! 

That's it, I'm doing a 5BLD every day. Be warned, I'm trying syllables for 3x3x3 BLD right now, and I'm not stopping at that. 

And your success sounds ike my first 4x4x4 BLD...
Just wondering, how is your exec so slow? 
(If I'd want you to be faster, I'd encourage you to improve it, because it's easier to do than memo.)


----------



## guusrs (Apr 8, 2008)

3x3x3: 18.75 17.92 (27.05) (17.41) 19.28 --> 18,64 not bad!

FMC: R2 U R U' R' U2 B U2 F' D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D U F' L B R2 B L U' L (25)

I tried the (16 move optimized) FMC-scramble for 30 minutes but did not find a satisfying solution.
Then I tried the inverse scramble and after 20 minutes: bingo:

inverse scramble: F2 D' R' U' F' U' D F L' F2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 F2
explanation:
F2L minus pair: L' U L' B' R2 B' L' F U'.F' U2 B' U2 (13)
edge, cross + 2 corners: R U R' U' R2 (18)
leaving a corner 3-cycle.
at dot insert D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2, 1 move cancels

greetz

Gus


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry I know I'm late!!!

*3x3x3:* 19.08 21.08 19.25 17.93 20.86 => 19.73
Now that's more like it!

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.28 32.08 33.69 34.19 39.96 => 34.72
Oh yea! Back in shape!

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:17.94 2:00.19 2:44.90 1:50.86 1:38.65 => 2:03.00
Maybe I should have warmed up first!

*4x4x4:* 1:55.52 1:51.65 1:53.69 2:05.05 3:30.84 => 1:58.09
My 5x5x5 practise is really paying off, in the wrong place!

*5x5x5:* 3:45.05 3:27.27 4:04.28 2:44.31 3:44.75 => 3:39.02
Hmm... Not so good.


----------



## Mirek (Apr 10, 2008)

*Fmc*

FMC, apparently after the new challenge has been posted already

2X2X3: F2 L2 B F D' L F 
f2l: F' U2 F R2. U' R2 U R' U 
edges: D R B' D B D' R' D' R
corners: insert at the dot R' D' R U' R' D R U 

F2 L2 B F D' L U2 F R D' R U' R' D R' U R' U D R B' D B D' R' D' R (27,30)

Mirek


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Catching up with posting my results: 

*2x2x2*: = 8.03 7.90 9.61 8.78 7.94 = *8.25*
*3x3x3*: = 24.46 23.55 25.05 25.13 23.31 = *24.35*
*4x4x4*: = 2:08.69 (OP) 1:47.94 (OP) 1:50.06 (P) 1:40.15 (OP) 1:34.22 = *1:46.05*
*5x5x5*: = 2:31.43 2:35.72 2:30.88 2:16.27 2:45.13 = *2:32.68*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF 2:14.44 DNF = *2:14.44
3x3x3_bf*: = DNF DNF 5:34.97 = *5:34.97
3x3x3_oh*: = 43.55 40.11 44.59 1:00.44 48.15 = *45.43
234-Relay*: *2:26.02* (O)
*2345-Relay*: *4:44.43*
*Magic*: = 1.74 2.00 2.16 2.13 2.53 = *2.10
Master Magic*: = 7.06 5.88 4.44 6.25 4.65 = *5.59
Clock*: = 24.34 30.09 DNF 31.86 25.00 = *28.98*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:39.15 3:14.31 3:48.71 3:11.83 3:20.97 = *3:24.81*
*PyraMinx*: = 5.59 11.15 9.56 10.46 12.28 = *10.39*
*Square-1*: = 1:20.25 53.63 (P) 1:32.58 (P) 1:02.77 1:08.33 = *1:10.45*


----------

